# Hi from Maryland



## NHSTechCrew (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi my name is Patrick and I am the Head of Tech of my theatre department at Northern High School. I really appreciate this website. It has already helped me greatly. Look forward to exploring this site more.


-Patrick


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome from a fellow Marylander. I'm down in Salisbury.


----------



## NHSTechCrew (Jul 8, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> Welcome from a fellow Marylander. I'm down in Salisbury.


 
Nice to see a fellow Marylander in this field.

-Patrick


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 9, 2011)

36 yrs in this crazy business. There are a good handful from MD here.


----------

